# Spirit Essences



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

To help facilitate the integration of Crystal into the family (its been a month, and still having trouble) I ordered 3 different remedies from http://www.spiritessence.com which I found when going through the Little Big Cat site. 

This is what I ordered:

Ultimate Peacemaker
• Put the base formula Peacemaker in the group water and/or food bowl, or mist around the house and/or yard so that all animals are exposed to it.
• Give Bully Remedy to the dominant or aggressor animal 3-4 times a day 
• Give Self-Esteem to the picked-on/victim animal 3-4 times a day.

I have given 3 doses so far and do notice that the ones I use the Bully Remedy on mellow out for a while, and Crystal just becomes even more loving after her Self-Esteem med. We have Peacemaker in all the water bowls. Tomorrow I will work on getting Crystal and the Troublemakers (Miss Baby and Molly) together.

I'll let you know how things go.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope it helps.

Can you spray a couple of those in the Lounge? :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I could mix up some margaritas and throw some in there. You know that no one will turn down a free drink :wink: .


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I already waiting with my own tiny umbrella!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Tried all of those when Kobi was picking on Callie when she was sick and had a misdirected aggression episode with Maggie. Didn't notice anything different, felt I had more luck with Feliway. Hope they work for you.

Where's the margarita line? I have my "It's 5 O'clock Somewhere" glass ready and waiting!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

May I have a Margarita, too, please? I am definitely in need of one. (my fosters are at the vet ~spay~ until Thursday)


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm in dire need of a margarita, too, Lea-Ann! I'll just get in line, if you don't mind...
Maybe I could bring a small bucket of limes, some ice, and some sea salt, too. :wink: 
rcat

Oops - Wasn't this thread about Spirit Essences, not essential spirits. Sorry


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Are they working?


----------



## nklincoln (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes the margaritas (plural) are working worderfully.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

This evening we had a minor break through. I dosed everyone up with their appropriate potions and left Crystal's door open. The problem kitties were in the living room with me, and in fact 2 were sleeping. Next thing I see is Crystal wandering out in the hall, then even in to the living room!!! She wandered around a little and seemed fairly comfortable. 

After about 5 minutes Miss Baby woke up and noticed Crystal. Of course she had to go and see what was going on and that scared Crystal, but she didn't freak as much as she normally would. I put Crystal back in her room before there was a negative interaction.

Oh, and the best thing...the margaritas are working wonders on me. Perhaps my perpertually inebriated state is keeping my stress level down, which is helping the situation?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

The kitties do pick up on their human's mental state. 
Hmmm, I wonder if they feel as though they've had a margarita or two, courtesy of their empathic abilities? :lol: 
:cat


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My friends and I have had good sucess with Spirit Essence products. Im interested in hearing your progress!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I certainly see where they mellow after getting the Bully Remedy. I have started using that on Crystal as well instead of the Self-Esteem formula because I noticed that it hyped her up too much. 

I just had Crystal out with 6 of the other cats. Miss Baby was sleeping on my bed so I just shut that door. See did fairly well, and I am really proud of her. I have seen a lot of progress in the past few days, and I am really grateful for it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's great news!


----------

